# indian lake?



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

anything on crappie gills and saugeye yet? is the water cleaned up? thinking about heading down for the weekend


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

tdl9092 said:


> anything on crappie gills and saugeye yet? is the water cleaned up? thinking about heading down for the weekend


Yes, Yes, and yes. If you know what your doing. In my last three trips I've caught all three, bluegill , crappie, bit very good out of boat and some bank fishing. But again I've fished it my whole life and my buddies have to. We routinely come in with limits and many boats don't have fish? Same as off the bank, when you know 6 or 8 spots early season fish can be loaded up in areas, generally one of these places always holds fish. I wont give any specifics on areas of the lake. But I would be fishing the North end of the lake for pan fish!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well as far as the questions water is clearing up but by weekend moundwood and any areas with flow coming in will probably be muddied up with them call for 1 to 2 inches. Have not been after gills an crappies but heard they were waking up around lake yesterday. Saugeyes were very busy last night in all areas of Lake got them in 5 areas. Jig an swim and jerk baits were working keep on move till you locate some but be ready to move again not large numbers together. Hope that helps some


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks guys i know the lake some what but not great. i will bringing a boat. i know moundwood and long island blackhawk lucys and dunn other than that im a fish out of water.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

The secret being passed around through pictures is that the crappie and gill bite is on.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone had any luck on the channel cats yet?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

A guy at gene's bait shop said they "were" killing the cats at moundwood just as soon as the ice thawed around the ramps.He told me the crappie/gills over at long island and saugeye at north fork.

I got the boat out for the 1st time this year and managed 1 crappie over at dunns pond.It went 11" but better than getting skunked.Boat fired up and ran perfect.10'+ water in the moundwood channel. It was less than 3' last few years.


Water was clearer. Stained,but I could see 1' down. Water Temp: 47.5.
That'll change by saturday.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Got a limit of crappie today. Very busy for a weekday. Not going to give location but will say they were shallow in pads. Used chartreuse took about 3 hours. All nice fish.


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Polaris2004 said:


> Got a limit of crappie today. Very busy for a weekday. Not going to give location but will say they were shallow in pads. Used chartreuse took about 3 hours. All nice fish.


Polaris,
What was the water temp?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Mattk22 said:


> Polaris,
> What was the water temp?


Water temps are varying around the lake, but the crappie and gill bite is on. Saugeye bite has been off the last 4-5 days!:


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

For us bank fishermen the bite was off this morning before the rains came. No one was getting any bites. I talked to a guy who fished the same area yesterday and got 4 small crappie in 3 hours of fishing.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Not sure on water temp never turned fish finder on.


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Polaris2004 said:


> Got a limit of crappie today. Very busy for a weekday. Not going to give location but will say they were shallow in pads. Used chartreuse took about 3 hours. All nice fish.


Man wish I could have been there bet you caught them on Mikes Bait Shop plastics


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep sure did!


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was up today till it rained. Water 48-52 degrees. Moundwood was totally blown out. Water clarity to about 1ft-2ft on average everywhere else.


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

2ft of water clarity? Lol, now that's funny right there!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saw 2 boats trolling the south and west banks.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Just cleaned 26 crappies, took me from 7:00- 4:00, lead head jigs, 1" green rubber tail, 18-24" deep under a cork. 5 different spots, all off the bank.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I was bass fishing Wednesday but I saw lots of crappies being caught. They were relating to the pads and not the wood that day.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Eyes were busy last night in protected areas


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Got another good batch of crappies and gills today. On mikes plastics again chartreuse was the color of the day again. Had to look for them a while but hit good once we found them.


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are these plastics you speak of? They avaliable to order online?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Go to M&A Baits on Facebook and he has pictures of them and you can order them from him. I like the cricket baits he has. They are all I ever use.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Polaris2004 said:


> Got another good batch of crappies and gills today. On mikes plastics again chartreuse was the color of the day again. Had to look for them a while but hit good once we found them.






killingtime said:


> Go to M&A Baits on Facebook and he has pictures of them and you can order them from him. I like the cricket baits he has. They are all I ever use.



Are you guys talking about the same Mike and the same baits?


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

You can also buy them at Mikes Bait Shop on St RT 235 before get to the State Park


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

The guy that makes the baits is the son of Mike that owns the bait shop. His son lives over by grand lake saint Mary's. His name is Mike also. If you can't get to Mikes bait shop at Indian lake then get on the Facebook page and give Mike a call and talk to him. He is set up with paypal and takes credit cards I believe. Good guy to deal with an you will get your bait within 3-4 days unless he is really backed up. I really think his baits are some of the best out there right now and they are locally made. Can't beat that.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Both mikes are good to deal with and will get you the baits you want. If you are at Indian lake stop and see mike and he will point you in the right direction. His boys baits are all I use and they definitely catch fish. Both are good people.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

They are some awesome plastics and all I use for crappie


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

You will not find a better panfish plastic anywhere very high quality and made locally.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

On my way home from Indian lake have 15 or so crappie from 10"-13" fished for 2.5 hrs all were caught on mikes cricket in chartreuse around docks


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

ekriet9 said:


> On my way home from Indian lake have 15 or so crappie from 10"-13" fished for 2.5 hrs all were caught on mikes cricket in chartreuse around docks


G ood job on the crappies going and try to make it down there tomorrow


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

went over easter had a pretty good time lots of gills and crappie. no real kick ass day just a descent bite on crappie and gill. did ok on saugeye lots of throwbacks though. berkley fish fry chart. pink white all caught fish but berkley nymphs were by far and away my best bait. chart./green is all i use. thats the only crappie baits i ever use wether at indian or any place along lake erie. 3/16 green/chart. or chart/silver vibes on the saugeye hopefully headed back saturday unless i start getting them up here


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saw some good slabs come out along rocky shoreline last night. Eyes got busy for me after dark. We're hitting Big Joshy glow perch 2.75 and slims bait 2.75 on 1/8th ounce orange jig head. Then lime crush rogue got real busy as well as the new Milk Run slow riser jerk bait called the Fooler great action from a wood bait. Got only couple girls but a boat load of males.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Will these rains muddy the water at Indian.......wanted to try on Thursday afternoon....north end, thanks for any info, HT


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Hardtop said:


> Will these rains muddy the water at Indian.......wanted to try on Thursday afternoon....north end, thanks for any info, HT



There is rarely a a day you cant find active fish at Indian lake. The rain will muddy some water but if you search there will always be clean water somewhere!


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm heading down to Indian on Saturday does anyone know if mike has crappie minnows in stock. Thanks.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea he has both, crappie and bass minnows


----------

